# GSDs and small dogs



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello! I am wondering if a solo GSD can live peacefully with a small breed dog? My last shepherd became very violent (I am talking a death shake attempt) with one of my small dogs, yet I know some folks on this forum have small dogs with their shepherds. Our prevous shepherd was great with our small dogs.I will always want to have a Chinese Crested, as well as a GSD. After my horrible experience with my last GSD grabbing my Frenchie off my lap by the neck, I am understandably cautious. Any wisdom out there? BTW, my future GSD will most probably be a service dog for myself. My current service dog is now too elderly to be expected to be a service dog -I now serve her - gladly, until she goes to the Bridge.:wub:


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Depends entirely on the individual dogs involved. My boy does fine with my 11 year old Toy Poodle, he tried harassing him when he was younger but my Poodle didn't put up with any of it and put an end to it while he was small. He does fine with small dogs he meets, but he does tend to rush them sometimes and is overall not as polite with them. (Mine is a teenager though)

If he were raised with a small dog that didn't stand up for itself, it would be a problem. I would likely have to step in regularly to make sure he's not being rough. A lot of GSDs don't seem to realize their size until they mature a bit.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have an 80lb GSD and an 8lb chi/dachshund mix that live together peacefully. We also spend a lot of time around my parents' 5lb yorkie. A lot will depend on the dogs' temperment, training, and management. It is also important to not let the little dogs bully the big ones - training and management applies to them too. I would recommend finding a good breeder with stable dogs and a good trainer. I would also prefer to introduce a puppy (not 8 month old adolescent) than an adult dog in this situation. 

Here's my 4 dogs plus my parents' 2 hanging out after a walk. They all get along well.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I breed Pomeranians and German Shepherds (working line) - I have one dominant male GSD who does not like puppies in general, so the energy of the Poms is a bit much for him. He isn't aggressive with them, just not tolerant, so he tends to leave lots of space between them and him.

My other Shepherds are fine with the Poms and enjoy laying down to play with them. 

In 2014 I had a litter of Shepherds and Poms at the same time, they would lick each other through the pens (I couldn't have them together, the Poms were only a pound when the Shepherds were 15-20 pounds). 

My oldest male Pom (2 at the time) taught all the Shepherd puppies to respect the little dogs space. He would play with them, but if they got out of line, he would put them in their place too.

Teaching your big dog to respect the little dogs space, and visa versa, is very important. 

Having the two sizes together takes some "accommodation" but it certainly can be done


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

osito23 said:


> I have an 80lb GSD and an 8lb chi/dachshund mix that live together peacefully. We also spend a lot of time around my parents' 5lb yorkie. A lot will depend on the dogs' temperment, training, and management. It is also important to not let the little dogs bully the big ones - training and management applies to them too. I would recommend finding a good breeder with stable dogs and a good trainer. I would also prefer to introduce a puppy (not 8 month old adolescent) than an adult dog in this situation.
> 
> Here's my 4 dogs plus my parents' 2 hanging out after a walk. They all get along well.


Wow-you hit the nail on the head in one of your comments! The second GSD we had was an 8 month old female when we brought her home. She lived with small dogs at the breeders house with no issues, but the shepherds spent most of the days running outdoors on their acreage. When we took her immediately to obedience classes, she was a real peach, and did not bother the other dogs there, large or small. But after a couple months at our house, she was very attached to me ( which I loved), and started getting jealous when one of the little dogs was on my lap. One day she snatched one guy out of my lap and nearly shook him to death. So...my next very very vital queston is: should I get my female crested pup first, then get my male GSD after a year, OR should I get the GSD male pup first, then introduce a female crested pup two years after? Or get a male crested instead? This is very important to us, since we suffered a real heartbreak with our second shepherd when we had to return her to her breeder at 11 months old after she began attacking the small dogs. She was my shadow, which I loved since she was in training to be my service animal, yet the fact that she was possessive of me was not good for the smaller dogs.Thank you all so much for your wisdom. I do not take these issues lightly.


----------

